# Aiiight, Chase This! is in the Classifieds!!!



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

If you've been looking for a new boat or upgrade to get to the tuna grounds, here is a ride for you. And a steal. She can do it all. And at 1.8mpg won't break the bank. Hopefully she goes quick (I think she will). Next boat is lined up and wife ain't having anything to do with me owning two. :headknock

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=269631

Brandon


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What boat did you decide on?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You gonna leave the TV monitor in the man-cabin? :rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Swells said:


> You gonna leave the TV monitor in the man-cabin? :rotfl:


Maybe.....next boat doesn't have a plasma, so I might take it with me. Though it is negotiable. 

Brandon


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Whatcha gonna get when you sell thisun???


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dang, it it were only fighting lady yellow..................


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Dang Brandon what you doing giving away your boat? That is better then a good deal on that boat, that is what I call a sexy deal. If i get anyone in the store looking for something like that I will send them your way. Good luck


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*WHat's next*

So what's the new ride? Ghost Rider?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I can say that the boat has a great ride (for a mono hull :biggrin. I have been on it for an overnighter. I'm 6'2" tall and the cabin was comfortable too. A/C blows real cold.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

That's a steal!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Keep this one and name it Hers..LOL 

Sweet rig and priced to $ell.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Man, that is a clean boat. If I could sell mine (too far upside down at the moment) I'd be all over that one.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats a great boat made a couple of trips to the floaters with you B. Someone is going to get a STEAL of a deal.

Tom


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Spill the beans, what is the next boat going to be?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

dang......... 13 replies and no offers?

hell....... i'll go $1500.00


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a beautiful boat and a great price. Wish I was in the market!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

His next ride???


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

The color is right fo sho! It will match his flippy floppys.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Someone is going to get a bad*** sled and Team TQS will no longer have the ultra eco comfortable sled to go when only 2 or 3 can make it! So, I am somewhat ambivalent and ya'll better snatch her up before I convience him she is a valuable member of the TQS fleet

Bitter sweet sorrow,
AGF


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

The suspense is KILLING ME!!!! What is his new boat?!?!?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> If you've been looking for a new boat or upgrade to get to the tuna grounds, here is a ride for you. And a steal. She can do it all. And at 1.8mpg won't break the bank. Hopefully she goes quick (I think she will). Next boat is lined up and wife ain't having anything to do with me owning two. :headknock
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=269631
> 
> Brandon


it also catches a lot of black drum at the dike. :cheers:


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

What's the new ride Brandon?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bailout2860 said:


> What's the new ride Brandon?


If it all works out, it will be a 35 Express with outboards.

Brandon


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> If it all works out, it will be a 35 Express with outboards.
> 
> Brandon


That is awesome! Let me know if you need some rewiring help!!:smile:


----------



## delliott00 (Mar 6, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> If it all works out, it will be a 35 Express with outboards.
> 
> Brandon


Hrmmm.... this wouldn't happen to be a certain 35 footer out on north padre island in corpus would it? If so I know that boat and recall you looking at them a while back 

If you find yourself in the neighborhood lemme know and stop over for a beer. We plan on getting a lot of time on the water in my 32' century express this season.... hopefully we'll have a window during the boat show weekend.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

> dang......... 13 replies and no offers?
> 
> hell....... i'll go $1500.00


$1750
​


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

joakster said:


> $1750


$1750.01 Final offer


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> Man, that is a clean boat. If I could sell mine (too far upside down at the moment) I'd be all over that one.


 Yeah,,that is very nice. :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's some pics of our Tuna trip on that boat, me, Chad, and Brandon


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool pic's!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Will you take a check??


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice tuna **** there pard!

If I can say something good about that boat, besides it is a proven fish killer and party machine, is that it is a dry ride compared to a center console, a bunch of forgiving shade (and A/C) when it is a thousand degrees too. I have no idea why Brandon wants to sell it and that's his own bidness, although I can see that 30 feet is the sweet spot for offshore recreational boats, and Brandon wants MORE. Can't blame the boy, can ya?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I have $5 on both the Mega Millions tonight, and the Texas Lottery tomorrow night.

Together when they hit, they are worth over $100M cash. I'll trade you even!

If that does not work for you and I hit both jackpots, I promise to buy your boat tomorrow to tow behind my yacht. Don't worry, there will be 3 skinny water bay boats, 30 Sea-doos, and 90 kayaks floating behind yours. 

Yacht dreams on a kayak budget...gets ya thinking though.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> I have $5 on both the Mega Millions tonight, and the Texas Lottery tomorrow night.
> 
> Together when they hit, they are worth over $100M cash. I'll trade you even!
> 
> ...


Dang, I didn't mean to shut down this thread, but no one posted to my, in my opinion, VERY FUNNY post! Very nice boat and great thread to get it sold and a new sled for a 2Cooler that is at the top of his game boating nice catches! Hats off to you bluewater guys!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL. it was funny, it's just Friday night and the wind is blowing again. we are all drunk!!! Come on summer.

B


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I understand. Cheers Captain!


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

> $1750.01 Final offer





> LOL. it was funny, it's just Friday night and the wind is blowing again. we are all drunk!!! Come on summer


No doubt! Plus I am diggin in all the cushions looking for two dang pennies so I can be high bidder again!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey fellas, the boat is at my house in Pearland if anyone wants to stop by and take a look. Took the family for a ride today, and she hit 45-46mph. Cruised around 32mph at 2.2mpg.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Couple of people have asked "where in Pearland". The boat is at my house close to Bass Pro Shops in Shadow Creek Ranch. Just off 288 and the beltway.

Stop by. I'll have cold beers waiting!!! 

Brandon


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Dang Brandon I would love to stop by and check her out but the wife installed a GPS alarm on the truck that notifies her when I am near BPS. :frown:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tons of new pics......

The microwave has been removed. I am buying a new one.

Still here in Pearland. Feel free to stop by (kinda like a "open boat" )

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

more...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

more..


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I still say don't sell her!!! We are going to have to pay toooooo much every time we fish on Ghost Rider, we need to keep at least one boat that gets us to the floaters for CHEAP. Plus we have caught allot of good fish off her.
Rob C


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, I THOUGHT my boat was clean. That boat still looks brand new. I need to take some cleaning tips from somebody!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Couple of people have asked "where in Pearland". The boat is at my house close to Bass Pro Shops in Shadow Creek Ranch. Just off 288 and the beltway.
> 
> Stop by. I'll have cold beers waiting!!!
> 
> Brandon


Brandon before you tie the knot on another rig you need to come check out my Venture boats!!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Brandon, what happened to the quads? I know there is a photo of that boat with fo one fitties on back of it.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> Brandon before you tie the knot on another rig you need to come check out my Venture boats!!!!


The boat in the photo looks a lot like a Cape Horn to me.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> The boat in the photo looks a lot like a Cape Horn to me.


Ha nice try. I am not taking that bait.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> Brandon before you tie the knot on another rig you need to come check out my Venture boats!!!!


Thanks, man. But no CC for me. 3 days/2 nights on the water, express is the way to go. Hot shower. A/C. Place to take a nap. Poor mans sportfisher.

Screw bean bags.

Brandon


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks, man. But no CC for me. 3 days/2 nights on the water, express is the way to go. Hot shower. A/C. Place to take a nap. Poor mans sportfisher.
> 
> Screw bean bags.
> 
> Brandon


I 100% agree with you on that. I hope you check out the everglades express. I really liked that boat when I saw it at the boat show and I know the company has a good name. what brand boat are you looking at now?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I 100% agree with you on that. I hope you check out the everglades express. I really liked that boat when I saw it at the boat show and I know the company has a good name. what brand boat are you looking at now?


Those are nice boats but way over priced!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Concern*

Brandon,

I am not sure you should be doing any more overnighters!

Mike



Chase This! said:


> Screw bean bags.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess if he has to molest something it best be a bag of beans - not a good visual Mike.

D



mredman said:


> Brandon,
> 
> I am not sure you should be doing any more overnighters!
> 
> Mike


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

yo Brandon....nice boat, incredible price! Someone is gonna be very happy!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm still wondering what happened to the other two motors.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> I'm still wondering what happened to the other two motors.


It was too fast. I took them off.

Hehehehe


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for making me a killer deal on those motors


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Is that the 14' or 16' version? Hard to tell from the photos. LOL

And does the Port-O'can in the background come with the boat?


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

You got a phone number? I got a friend that interested.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

SOLD!!!

My baby is going back home to Alabama. She has been a great boat that treated me and my crew very well. She will be missed. sad2sm 

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweet, I can't wait to see your new boat. When are you going to take delivery of it?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool! Hey it was nice meeting you on Saturday Brandon.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

El Carnicero said:


> Cool! Hey it was nice meeting you on Saturday Brandon.


Same here, bro. That is a beautiful boat you have. One of the coolest graphics I have seen. Won't be missing you on the water. 

Brandon


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Brandon, So are ready for a new Contender ? lol...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Brandon, So are ready for a new Contender ? lol...


38 Express is nice, but out of my price range.

Brandon


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Have you looked at the Sailfish 30-06 pilot house? Looks like a neat boat on the web.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

myprozac said:


> Have you looked at the Sailfish 30-06 pilot house? Looks like a neat boat on the web.


Jeff, I saw a blue 30-06 Express headed north this past weekend on 288. Nice boat!!! Just not quite big enough.

Brandon


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats bro :bounce::bounce:, can't wait to see the new ride.

Matt


----------



## WesJ (Apr 12, 2010)

when do you get the new one?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

WesJ said:


> when do you get the new one?


Soon. Real soon. 

Brandon


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Soon. Real soon.
> 
> Brandon


Make sure you ride in them Pursuit's offshore before you make the deal.
Im not sure about their boats now, but a few years back a buddy worked on one and on calm days he would still get wet. Just sayin to test drive before buying.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Could you please elaborate?


here we gooooooooooooo!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

myprozac said:


> Make sure you ride in them Pursuit's offshore before you make the deal.
> Im not sure about their boats now, but a few years back a buddy worked on one and on calm days he would still get wet. Just sayin to test drive before buying.


I rode in a 34' Pursuit with my buddy before he bought it. We were in a 40 MPH South wind. We didn't get offshore, but we did make it to the end of the Galveston Jetties. It had about 4 - 5 foot chop there. It was VERY rough. The boat rode better than any other boat I have been on. I have been on other boats that were 34' in length in 2' seas. I personally think my little ole 25' World Cat rode better than them in those seas. There were others that were with me. They have ridden in my boat, and they agreed. The Pursuit had a dry ride too.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> I rode in a 34' Pursuit with my buddy before he bought it. We were in a 40 MPH South wind. We didn't get offshore, but we did make it to the end of the Galveston Jetties. It had about 4 - 5 foot chop there. It was VERY rough. The boat rode better than any other boat I have been on. I have been on other boats that were 34' in length in 2' seas. I personally think my little ole 25' World Cat rode better than them in those seas. There were others that were with me. They have ridden in my boat, and they agreed. The Pursuit had a dry ride too.


Thats good. Glad you made a test drive.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Jeff. I don't have to worry about getting wet, trust me.......

Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

can we stick a fork in this thread now?......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.................


----------

